# XFi vs Xonar DS vs Realtek 1220(edited)



## droopyRO (Oct 22, 2017)

XFi XtremeGamer vs Xonar DS vs Realtek ALC1220 in RightMark Audio Analizer i used a 3.5 mm cable to connect the line out to line in/mic in of every card, like described here http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/asus-xonar-ds-71-audio-card/6/
Below are the results but i don't know how to interpret them, could someone please point me in the right direction  thank you.





ASOT said:


> I have great experience with ALC 1220 and Z906 conected with digital S/PDIF


My speakers are M-audio AV32 with 3.5mm cable.


----------



## ASOT (Oct 22, 2017)

I have great experience with ALC 1220 and Z906 conected with digital S/PDIF


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 23, 2017)

So i did some more digging and found this two resources http://audio.rightmark.org/test/digidesign/mix2448.htm and https://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/Gigabyte-X299-Aorus-Gaming-7-RMAA.jpg based on what i can understand from those numbers, the best out of the three XFi XtremeGamer, Asus Xonar DS and Realtek 1220 Codec, Realtek now seems to be better than what dedicated soundcards were 8-10 years ago.


----------

